# The story behind the development of the EOS Kiss M (M50) mirrorless camera



## heart+eyes (Nov 22, 2018)

Another in Canon's series "The Minds Behind the Magic"
https://global.canon/en/technology/interview/eos-kiss/

- The grip on the M50 was designed to accommodate a smaller hand
- Controls concentrated on the right so camera can be used with one hand
- More than half the sales of the Kiss M (Japan version) are in white, not black


----------



## mensaf (Nov 29, 2018)

This was infinitely more interesting than I thought it'd be. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## archiea (Dec 7, 2018)

I think the fairer sex created the demand for the white M50... . ITs very fashion safe I think! Loved the article.. great insight and I'm glad that Miserable M series camera is successful for them....

...Just need them to be faster ala X-t3. I luv how small the lenses an cameras are (I have an M5... black of course!) but the shutter lag, especially using a flash, the camera feels like a powershot, not an Eos!

Curious on seeing a similar article and the new Pirate camera EOS-R...


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 7, 2018)

archiea said:


> I think the fairer sex created the demand for the white M50... . ITs very fashion safe I think! Loved the article.. great insight and I'm glad that Miserable M series camera is successful for them....
> 
> ...Just need them to be faster ala X-t3. I luv how small the lenses an cameras are (I have an M5... black of course!) but the shutter lag, especially using a flash, the camera feels like a powershot, not an Eos!
> 
> Curious on seeing a similar article and the new Pirate camera EOS-R...



The M3, M10, M100, M5 and M6 have powershot firmware, the M1, M2 and M50 have EOS firmware. So yes, the M5 will feel like a powershot because it is a powershot in software.


----------

